# ,

## Tanya_R

!
     ,               .        (,  6%,  -  )     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Tanya_R

!!!
 ,         ().    (((

----------


## MRRC

,   ,       ,  2%-5%,     (     -)       (   -  -)      ,          ,   ,    ,      ?

 ,      ,        ,     ?

      -       (),                  ?

----------


## Andyko

*MRRC*,    - ;
,      -  ,

----------


## MRRC

,     .
   - ,            .  ,               ,         -      ,           , ..                            .

----------


## barraguda

*MRRC*,      ,  ,      ,  ,    .    :      100 .,    90.        10 . ..  10     ,   .                ,    .        .

----------


## MRRC

, ,            ,       ?

     50 000 ,    , , 5 000  ( 30 ,      ,   -  .),        , ,   5%     ,   ?        5 000    ,        2 500?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## MRRC

..   ,   ,    ,       ,           .

    ,         47500  ,          45 000,        2 500,   5 000.

    ,      , ..    2 500      ,      ?

  ,    ,           :Wink:

----------


## solnywko

:
1)      ""  -     (      )
2)      1, 25, 30, 50 .,  -,     -

----------


## MRRC

> :
> 2)      1, 25, 30, 50 .,  -,     -


, ,  ,   -          ?

----------


## solnywko

.          ,    .        .      (),   ,  ,        (   ,     ,     ).     .    .      (  )         .       ""  10 -14%.

----------


## MRRC

:

-           , , 30 ,      ,      - 30 .    .    (             )     ,           30 ?

-        -,                                     ,    ,  /         ?

----------


## solnywko

> :
> 
>    .    (             )     ,           30 ?


 : 105 000 .     . 100 000 .    (   ,      100 000 .).   95 000 .      30 .     4970 .

----------


## MRRC

> : 105 000 .     . 100 000 .    (   ,      100 000 .).   95 000 .      30 .     4970 .


,    !




> -


     ,      ,  ?

----------


## solnywko

> ,      ,  ?


   (30 .  ),   -,      )))
 ,   .      (      ).         "".   )       ,      (   1,25,30,  ),  .   ,         .
      / .

----------


## Alisca

*Andyko*,   ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Alisca

> : 105 000 .     . 100 000 .    (   ,      100 000 .).   95 000 .      30 .     4970 .


  ?     ?

----------


## Andyko

?
 ,   5000.
  30     .

----------


## solnywko

,       . -   .     2-3 . ,    ,     ,        .     ,     .      ,      / (   ).     .       .   ,        1000 .? 
    :  (25 .), - ( ),    ( ),  ( ),  (50 .),        .         30 . ,     -.      .        - ,  -, ?     ,   ,     300 ,  ?)))

     (   3   ),      ,     ,         ,         -,              .   ,    .   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Alisca

1)       ,     .
2)        ...    ,    ,    ,         ,  ,     ,    -  , . 
3)    . 100000   , 95000  ,       -  5000 -    (. ),  +   30.         .       :Smilie: .       ,    .

----------


## solnywko

:Smilie:   , ,    

 50  76                 100 000 .
 76   76                 95 030 . ( )
 76  51                               95 000 .  
 76  90                               30 .  
 76  90                               4970 .   

 5000 . + 30 .????         , .         

*MRRC*, ,       ?

----------


## solnywko

,   95030 .         30 .        4970 .

----------


## lidik

> 1)       ,     .


  :yes:   ..    ,        
*solnywko*,

----------


## MRRC

> *MRRC*, ,       ?


    ,     .

  1    ,     , , ,    (+-30.)     ,                 .          (100000)  ,          ( 5% - 5000)     (30),             \ ,    .     .
.. 30      ., .. 5000 + 30 = 5030             ,           ,  ,      Alisca  Andyko.



    ,  ,      ,       ,               ,    ( ,  , ,    ?)         ? ?
     CONTACT,         (  ..)   .        ?
              ,  , ,      ,   ,    ,      ?               ""  , ..    ,   ,     ,    (  ,    ), \    ,  \  ?
      \.,     ?

   ?

----------


## solnywko

,      30 .,  4000 .,      .  5000 . +  4 000 .? ))))

----------


## MRRC

.   4000       .         ?   :Wink: 
      ,            .
    ,   ,                  \       .

----------


## solnywko

" "   5 000 .      10 000 .     20 000 ?

----------


## MRRC

,     ,     + .     .
     (  +   =   ),    ..  30  4000 .      5030  9000 .

         ?   :Wink:

----------


## solnywko

25,30 ,      ,             .,     , ..         .+  = ,      .

 ?))

----------


## MRRC

,       ?   :Wink:

----------


## solnywko

,   . :Wow:       -  :Redface:

----------


## solnywko

:Frown:  ,         -  :Big Grin: 

    :
3           1100 .   - 20 .
5        1100 .: 50 - 62 - 1100 .  -     " ",  - 5 .
           1000 .,  ..   - 30 .,     - 1000 .
6     1000 .: 76 - 51 - 1000 .  -  ,  - 6 .
        : 62 - 76 - 1100 .  -   ,  - 20 .
3   ,     .    9       : 76 - 90.1( ) - 30 .  76 - 90.1() - 100 .  76 - 90.1 - 130 .  -     ,  - 9 .         (100 .)      (130 .),      .        ,       ,   (1000 .),         ,      (1100 ).       .
5     : 51 - 76 - 30 .  -  ,  - 5 .

----------


## lidik

> . 100000   , 95000  ,       -  5000 -    (. ),  +   30.         .      .       ,    .


       ...    95000+30 . = 95030  .        "" 30 .     .   100 ,   95030,  4970.   ,           , .. 95030,     ?     ? 100000   , 95030  ,    5000 -  " "???

----------


## lidik

> .. 30      .,


   ,       . ...  .    


> (  +   =   ),    ..  30  4000 .      5030  9000 .


    ,

----------


## lidik

> ,                 .


       ???????   -             .    ,         ,   ,   !!!

----------


## MRRC

> ,         - 
> 
>     :
> 3           1100 .   - 20 .
> 5        1100 .: 50 - 62 - 1100 .  -     " ",  - 5 .
>            1000 .,  ..   - 30 .,     - 1000 .
> 6     1000 .: 76 - 51 - 1000 .  -  ,  - 6 .
>         : 62 - 76 - 1100 .  -   ,  - 20 .
> 3   ,     .    9       : 76 - 90.1( ) - 30 .  76 - 90.1() - 100 .  76 - 90.1 - 130 .  -     ,  - 9 .         (100 .)      (130 .),      .        ,       ,   (1000 .),         ,      (1100 ).       .
> 5     : 51 - 76 - 30 .  -  ,  - 5 .


       30  ..      100  .,  130 .      , solnywko. ..     ., ..   - .. ,    .

----------


## MRRC

> ???????   -             .    ,         ,   ,   !!!


     -      , ..        ,       ,          .

      -      -    .

    :
   1 .    - 8740,85
  :   	- 25,00
  : 8715,85

..                   .
_95000+30 . = 95030 _ ,             . ( .       ,      \).                   ,      ,       30 ,     ,             ,  ,        .

----------


## solnywko

> 30  ..      100  .,  130 .      , solnywko. ..     ., ..   - .. ,    .


     ,       130 .,  160 . -         "         "

----------


## solnywko

> . ( .       ,      \).


      ,     . 

 . 100 000 .    . 100 000 .  . 90 000 .   .      10 000 .,    25 .         ? :Smilie: 

   .  10 000 . + 10 000 .  .        )))       )))

----------


## MRRC

> ,       130 .,  160 . -         "         "


      ,  _..    (130 .),_   :Wink: 




> ,     .


     .




> . 100 000 .    . 100 000 .  . 90 000 .   .      10 000 .,    25 .         ?
> 
>    .  10 000 . + 10 000 .  .        )))       )))


  ""    ,  10000    . .       .

----------


## solnywko

30 .  10 000 . (  )?

----------


## MRRC

.   ,          ,        ,   ,    .  0.

----------


## solnywko

9 000 ?

----------


## MRRC

-            9000,        +   . 1000 = 10000.

----------


## solnywko

> ,     ,     + .     .
>      (  +   =   ),    ..  30  4000 .      5030  9000 .
> 
>          ?


       ? 

    ,       (   ): 
   -     = .+.   

  30 .   )))    ???  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## MRRC

> ?


  ?




> ,       (   ): 
>    -     = .+.   
> 
>   30 .   )))    ???


          ,   ,      ,     :Wink: 

    ,   (         ,   0,3%  ,    ),     .    ( ,    ),   .     ,            .

      ,  25  30             ,   ,      .   ,        ,     ,     :Big Grin: 

    :

1. 30          ,               .
2. 30              .

----------


## solnywko

> ,  ,      ,       ,               ,    ( ,  , ,    ?)         ? ?
>      CONTACT,         (  ..)   .        ?
>               ,  , ,      ,   ,    ,      ?               ""  , ..    ,   ,     ,    (  ,    ), \    ,  \  ?
>       \.,     ?
> 
>    ?


  ,      ,        ,  .        . ,       ,       .

----------


## MRRC

> ,      ,        ,  .        . ,       ,       .


           ,        ?

        .    ,       ,   .      ,            \      ,   . .

,   ,  ,      ,            ?     ?

 ,  ,     ,         ,     \ -              .

----------

